# NT555 G2|The next generation of the NT555



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

Nitto raised the bar in the summer performance tire category with the introduction of the NT555 Extreme Performance. Nearly two decades later, Nitto set out to make the ever popular NT555 even better and claims the next generation tire, dubbed NT555 G2, will brake harder, corner faster and stop shorter.

You can take to the streets like it's a track day when you drive on the next generation Nitto NT555 G2. With its aggressive directional tread pattern, dual continuous center ribs and race-influenced compound, it delivers thrilling performance, stellar dry and wet traction and a longer lasting tread life, all at a great value. If you want great summer handling without breaking the bank, look to the Nitto NT555 G2.


*Nitto NT555 G2*
UTQG: 320 AA, A

Click here for: *Pricing and Availability on the Nitto NT555 G2*

*-KEY FEATURES-*

*Large Tread Blocks *


Enhanced* traction for rear tires of vehicles with staggered fitments and high horsepower. Tire sizes with 275mm and greater section width have larger tread blocks in comparison to tires with 265mm and narrower section width.

*Large Tapered Blocks*


Increased* grip capabilities & better cornering stability.

*Circumferential Grooves*


Center grooves and shoulder grooves aid water evacuation and wet handling.

*Twin Center Ribs*


Increased* dry traction & straight-line stability.

*Reinforced Shoulder Treadblocks*


Improves* dry and wet cornering grip.

*High Stiffness and Silica Compound*


A special bonding agent increases the interaction between all the compound elements to reinforce bonds for higher compound rigidity during cornering, resulting in better handling capabilities in both wet and dry.

*In comparison to the original NT555 tire











*-MEDIA-*


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Mustangs? Really?:eek2::nonod::cuss:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

/i\ LOL!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You can have the NITTOs

I have Hankook V12's on my 2005 GTO, 2009 Challenger and Hankooks (the model tire the V 12's replaced) on my 2002 Trans-Am. Great tire great price. I'll stick with Hankooks


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

Initial launch sizes added to the OP.


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

Additional information, including a link to pricing, has added to the OP. Inventory will be arriving to our distribution centers over the next few of weeks. Let us know if you have any questions.


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

*Maximize the amount of performance*

As pointed out in the NT555 G2: The Legacy Continues video, the block sizes are larger on the tread pattern for any size 275mm & wider to help maximize power to the ground. On the flip side of that, Nitto optimized any size 265mm & narrower to enhance the driving experience, controllability, steering response and brake distance. 

Here are a few images showing the difference in tread block size:

265/35R-20 Nitto NT555G2










305/30R-20 Nitto NT555 G2










Side by Side (305 on the left | 265 on the right)


----------

